# Network Hiccup

## mk2soldier

Hi guys! This is my first post but i have already an issue with my Gentoo installation...

I've followed the Gentoo Handbook (amd64) but when i use Emerge for downloading and installing packages during the process of fetching files it hangs after downloading a little portion of the file..

I can't understand this behavior

Thanks in advance..

(Sorry for my poor english)  :Wink: 

EDIT

and if i issue the PING command it works for about 5 seconds, after that it hangs...

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

feels like you might be behind some proxy that does scan the package before passing it to you.

what is your internet connection? at work or from home?

----------

## mk2soldier

I'm using it from home no proxies here, but my modem/router doesn't allow local ping to the router (192.168.1.1)

Thank you!

----------

## mk2soldier

there is any way to fix this annoying problem?

----------

## Hu

When using the installation CD, do any large transfers via any protocol work?  From the limited information available, my guess would be that your edge device and/or ISP mishandle ICMP fragmentation needed, so small transfers work fine, but large transfers stall.  You can kludge around this by forcing your MTU down in Linux, but the proper fix is to ensure that the router and ISP pass ICMP fragmentation needed packets.  Without that, you will not have working PMTU discovery.

----------

